# Gisburn with air ambulance drama..



## Francesca (6 May 2012)

Went to Gisburn today with some friends and tested my new On One Scandal, which was a dreammmmmmmmm to ride
View attachment 9100
, so light and quick. Unfortunately one of our friends decided to go down a few of the drop jumps and as he landed , his bike skidded and he smashed into a nearby tree. The noise he made and screams were upsetting, least to say the state he was in. Covered in blood and unable to move with laboured breathing, we called the emergency services, and thanks to the Air Ambulance guys , our friend was swiftly treated, and air lifted to Preston Royal Hospital. We were told he had more thank likely cracked some ribs and broken arm.
Incidents like this do put things into perspective, and the other riders that were around ensured the trail was closed whilst the services did their job. Everybody were fantastic and very helpful.
I even managed to wave and say hello to Mr Ed Oxley who was cycling past with his class of mountainbikers. Mr Oxley is a legend!!I hope to book a MTB course with him this year.
We had a great day , apart from the accident, but the weather was brilliant.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2012)

Oh dear, and folk say road cycling is dangerous.

Hope he is OK - all part of the 'fun'.


----------



## Francesca (6 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh dear, and folk say road cycling is dangerous.
> 
> Hope he is OK - all part of the 'fun'.


yeap! mountain biking is just as dangerous.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2012)

I blame the tree - they don't half jump out at you. 

PS I'm not big on descending fast off road, or indeed do any drop offs - never been to a trail centre as there are loads of routes locally in the Peak, but I've always backed off mad descents and stuff, as my road cycling takes priority - i.e. don't get injured.

Hope he gets fixed up quick anyway.


----------



## Francesca (6 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> I blame the tree - they don't half jump out at you.
> 
> PS I'm not big on descending fast off road, or indeed do any drop offs - never been to a trail centre as there are loads of routes locally in the Peak, but I've always backed off mad descents and stuff, as my road cycling takes priority - i.e. don't get injured.
> 
> Hope he gets fixed up quick anyway.


cheers fossyant


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2012)

PS your bike looks a cracker !


----------



## james3001 (6 May 2012)

the hell with the bike your drop dead georgeous


----------



## james3001 (6 May 2012)

just noticed on the photo of the helicopter looks like the AA are branching into para medics!


----------



## NormanD (6 May 2012)

Hope your friend has a speedy recovery there Fran ... Nice to see you enjoyed the bike this weekend, but did you have to force your friend into the tree to win the race?  

AA (on nose of helicopter) = Air Ambulance registration code last two letters G-NWAA


----------



## Francesca (6 May 2012)

NormanD said:


> Hope your friend has a speedy recovery there Fran ... Nice to see you enjoyed the bike this weekend, but did you have to force your friend into the tree to win the race?
> 
> AA (on nose of helicopter) = Air Ambulance registration code last two letters G-NWAA


Hi Norman - cheers for that, and enjoyed the ride and the On One - what a beauty to ride, handled well and ever so light, I didnt go down the drops that our friend did, he was very lucky that he had helmet on ,would have split his head open. His helmet was smahed up bad. He has been checked over and thank God he is ok. There are some bloody nutter mtbrs at Gisburn though -crazy mental heads!


----------



## Francesca (6 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> PS your bike looks a cracker !


cheers fossyant.


----------



## james3001 (6 May 2012)

Helmets are a pain but this time it looks like it did its job, the things we do do get that rush!


----------



## Cubist (6 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Hi Norman - cheers for that, and enjoyed the ride and the On One - what a beauty to ride, handled well and ever so light, I didnt go down the drops that our friend did, he was very lucky that he had helmet on ,would have split his head open. His helmet was smahed up bad. He has been checked over and thank God he is ok. There are some bloody nutter mtbrs at Gisburn though -crazy mental heads!


Sounds like the bike lived up to expectations.... and so it should. Do we get more of a breakdown of your ride... favourite bits, any trail features you've learnt to ride with a bit more confidence? Have you put your bodyweight shifting skills into practice on the new bike?


----------



## Francesca (6 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> Sounds like the bike lived up to expectations.... and so it should. Do we get more of a breakdown of your ride... favourite bits, any trail features you've learnt to ride with a bit more confidence? Have you put your bodyweight shifting skills into practice on the new bike?


Concentrated more on using the gears as Ive never used this style before, so challenged myslef up hills shifting body weight and "feeling" the bike to suit the gears. Very impressed with the bike, its speed and durability on the bends and dips, handling on the track, breaks absolutely superb (Hope X2 brakes). Didnt do alot today though due to the accident and waiting with my friend, but my confidence is up and up with this new bike.!!happy days


----------



## flying start (6 May 2012)

Hope your friend has a speedy recovery!
Nice to see you had fun and good wether was on your side
and seeing ed oxley from great rock sweet would love to do a course with him
Would be good to do one with some other cycle chat people to..! 
It nocks your confidence when seeing some one hert them selfs at least you had fun and the bike looks good to.


----------



## Francesca (6 May 2012)

flying start said:


> Hope your friend has a speedy recovery!
> Nice to see you had fun and good wether was on your side
> and seeing ed oxley from great rock sweet would love to do a course with him
> Would be good to do one with some other cycle chat people to..!
> It nocks your confidence when seeing some one hert them selfs at least you had fun and the bike looks good to.


Cheers flying start  --we had a great time apart from the drama, and it was really nice to see Ed and get a nice wave back- Iam hoping to do a skills MTB course with him in next few months.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2012)

Fran, you look gorgeous, the bike looks gorgeous, but, honestly, a bottle cage? Shocking 

Hope your friend heals fast.

Be careful out there folks.


----------



## CopperCyclist (7 May 2012)

Hope your friend gets better soon, sounds thankfully like it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I've always said those trees pass far too closely to us. Don't they know we need at least two metres!

Bike certainly looks the part - you'll have to make sure your abilities match it now - not sure I'd like the pressure!


----------



## Norm (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> Helmets are a pain but this time it looks like it did its job


You are new here, aren't you.


----------



## gavintc (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> Helmets are a pain but this time it looks like it did its job, the things we do do get that rush!


LOL, the helmet nazis will be along shortly to explain.....


----------



## GilesM (7 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Y Unfortunately one of our friends decided to go down a few of the drop jumps and as he landed , his bike skidded and he smashed into a nearby tree. The noise he made and screams were upsetting, least to say the state he was in. Covered in blood and unable to move with laboured breathing, we called the emergency services, and thanks to the Air Ambulance guys , our friend was swiftly treated, and air lifted to Preston Royal Hospital. We were told he had more thank likely cracked some ribs and broken arm.
> 
> View attachment 9103



Sounds sore, but not as bad as it could have been, I hope he came to enough to enjoy the helicopter ride, and try not to make him laugh for a while, laughing with broken ribs is not funny.

Good to see the new bike in it's proper environment, hopefully it's next trip out will be a bit less action packed.


----------



## caimg (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> Helmets are a pain but this time it looks like it did its job, the things we do do get that rush!



So I'm assuming you'll sleep in one too? Sleeping and cycling are of equal risk so why shouldn't sleepers wear them too? The roof could cave in and *blablablabla*



Francesca glad to hear your man's alright, I'm sure he's relieved it's just what it is but god damn a cracked rib is super painful!


----------



## Peteaud (7 May 2012)




----------



## Norm (7 May 2012)

Enough of the helmet comments, please. I'm sure that James3001 will realise the error of his ways and, if he does still need correcting, there's plenty of people willing to do it in the appropriate part of the CC forums.


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838168 said:


> Did someone want a helmet Nazi?


Whoops!! No Helmet debates please guys - Adrians already off and that will start me off "On One" Lol!!!! nice pic Adrian


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838168 said:


> Did someone want a helmet Nazi?


LMAO...NICE....


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

ermmm..whats wrog with my bottle cage btw??


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838353 said:


> Nonsense am I. Prefect Norm has spoken and I'm not crossing him, no not me.


Adrian, you are not nonsense.


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838358 said:


> No, its Yoda not am I.


never mind Yoda ,do you like my bike?


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838370 said:


> Your bike is lovely.


Thankyou, what bike(s) do you ride?


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838397 said:


> Planet X Ti Sportive, Dave Yates Audax, Specialized Langster, Cotic Roadrat, On-One Inbred, a fixed wheel Carlton Clubman, and a Brompton.


wow! very impressive , you like MTBing?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> ermmm..whats wrog with my bottle cage btw??


It's just wrog. on an mtb. on an mtb as classy as yours. and insanitary. and one big hit and you'll lose it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2012)

but water bottles on mtbs can be nearly as controversial as helmets on heads.


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

Iv got two and iv never lost one yet


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Iv got two and iv never lost one yet


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> It's just wrog. on an mtb. on an mtb as classy as yours. and insanitary. and one big hit and you'll lose it.


thanks Greg, but its staying, in my opinion it looks ok, and Iam not carrying bladder on my back when I can have easy access immediately when Iam riding.Its not wrong, thats a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838417 said:


> I do but I don't do it as much as I should. Living in the South East, it isn't as good either.


whats your favourite bike that you own?


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> but water bottles on mtbs can be nearly as controversial as helmets on heads.


mmmmm.....helemts and water bottles.....whatever next?


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> mmmmm.....helemts and water bottles.....whatever next?


Ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Just, whatever you do, make sure you keep your helmet on when you have a drink...........


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Just, whatever you do, make sure you keep your helmet on when you have a drink...........


LMFAO


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838802 said:


> Tricky one. The titanium Planet X is by far the nicest but it is much easier to say which I don't like.
> Brompton: Brilliant for folding up and sticking under my desk or taking on the train when I have to go to my other office. Just not brilliant for riding and a right pain to carry.
> Dave Yates: Fine bike but it has mudguards and so gets ridden in the rain. In consequence I have taken against it a bit, which is a little unfair because it really is a good bike.
> Specialized Langster: Absolute blast but it is so rigid that it beats me up after an hour or so.
> ...


cool what do you think of the On One Scandal? how many offices do you have?


----------



## james3001 (7 May 2012)

Norm said:


> You are new here, aren't you.


 yeah but enjoying the site,starting to think about my tour no one else to talk too in real life about bike stuff all my buddies wives wont let them play now im divorced


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

1838881 said:


> The scandal looks lovely. Just the two. One in London, one in Bristol.


are any of your bikes carbon?


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> yeah but enjoying the site,starting to think about my tour no one else to talk too in real life about bike stuff all my buddies wives wont let them play now im divorced


aahhhh....


----------



## james3001 (7 May 2012)

aahhh dont tell me you just fell off call the AA


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> aahhh dont tell me you just fell off call the AA


Why call AA if you fell off??
Were you drunk....................


----------



## james3001 (7 May 2012)

o


Norm said:


> Enough of the helmet comments, please. I'm sure that James3001 will realise the error of his ways and, if he does still need correcting, there's plenty of people willing to do it in the appropriate part of the CC forums.


 ok so what did I say wrong about the helmet did i miss something!!


----------



## james3001 (7 May 2012)

I try to limit my alcohol to making sure I cant get back on hence the pic after cycling in cogniac in 42c heat


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> o
> 
> ok so what did I say wrong about the helmet did i miss something!!


 James...hun....listen to me...........

WILL YA STOP SAYIN THE "H" WORD

It causes trubble around these parts............


----------



## james3001 (7 May 2012)

ok got it sorry forgive me wont do it again, hell its like being with the ex opps! anyway Lisa been out on the bike today


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> mmmmm.....helemts and water bottles.....whatever next?


I have TWO bottles on my MTB .......and full SKS mudguards and pannier setup  
Hope your friend recovers soon and well done to the emergency services and all involved


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> I have TWO bottles on my MTB .......and full SKS mudguards and pannier setup
> Hope your friend recovers soon and well done to the emergency services and all involved


cheers Skud, and yeah, the emergency services did a great job!
the more bottles the better!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

Christ! if ya wore knicker on your head mountainbiking , it would start a bloody debate on here!


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Christ! if ya wore knicker on your head mountainbiking , it would start a bloody debate on here!


I wear knickers......but not on my head


----------



## james3001 (7 May 2012)

So when I'm cycling to Greece is 2 bottles enough!


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> I wear knickers......but not on my head


cool.lets starts a fashion!!


----------



## Francesca (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> So when I'm cycling to Greece is 2 bottles enough!


yeah or even three.


----------



## james3001 (7 May 2012)

and a bladder and a pair of y fronts or should i go for the boxers actually I read somewhere you should wear speedos under your lycra but that might just be me going mad


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

Baggy and loose normally for me but on Sundays it's the frilly good stuff !


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Baggy and loose normally for me but on Sundays it's the frilly good stuff !


Thats another mental pic for me to file away


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

james3001 said:


> ok got it sorry forgive me wont do it again, hell its like being with the ex opps! anyway Lisa been out on the bike today


No, iv not actually been on my bike for far too long
The amount of choccie biscuits iv been eating this weekend means Ill have to get out next week tho


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Thats another mental pic for me to file away


You are stalking me now.......but do you like that thought ????


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

Im not stalking you, how dare you say that!
The reason the bush outside your window is rustling is next door's cat....its not me, in there, with binoculars. No. Wouldnt even think of it.

youv left a light on upstairs btw........


----------



## Red Light (7 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> breaks absolutely superb (Hope X2 brakes).


 
Wait till they've bedded in after a few rides and they'll be even better.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Im not stalking you, how dare you say that!
> The reason the bush outside your window is rustling is next door's cat....its not me, in there, with binoculars. No. Wouldnt even think of it.
> 
> youv left a light on upstairs btw........


I'm on the bog !.................for a while


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm on the bog !.................for a while


Whats up, cant get your frillies off??


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Whats up, cant get your frillies off??


Should they go over your head ? If not can you come over and help me because it hurts !!!


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

1839156 said:


> Time to unwatch this thread


The level does go down a lot when Lisa is on board !


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> The level does go down a lot when Lisa is on board !


OY.........your the one on the loo
Im a little  anyway.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> OY.........your the one on the loo
> Im a little  anyway.


Done and now chomping on choccy ! Your halo has fallen off under the bush by the way !


----------



## Cubist (7 May 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Your halo has fallen off under the bush by the way !


What about the one on her head?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 May 2012)

Sometimes there's just too much information. ​


----------



## skudupnorth (8 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> What about the one on her head?


Watch it,she has a temper !! You know what the Celts are like


----------



## Lisa21 (8 May 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Done and now chomping on choccy ! Your halo has fallen off under the bush by the way !


Damn. I need some of your choccy, its too big for me now.ill have to grow into it.........
Keep it safe for me please, dont go using it as a frizbee



Cubist said:


> What about the one on her head?


Have just checked.that one's still there


----------

